# multiple canisters



## BubbaRedB (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a 125 gall 6 foot long i have one canister on now with spraybar aimed to the lengthof the tank.Im putting a second filtter caister in and whant to know wether to put all filtters at one end or one at one end and the other at oposite end.

and i have great circulation with the spraybar and power head both aimed down tank


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

its really preference... i would mount one spray bar at the top, one in the middle of the same end, and have both intakes on the other end... i thought about mounting the spraybars vertically in mine but... havent tried it yet


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

your gonna have a diesel current going in that tank... and alot of tunrover


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I would not run the cannisters inline with each other. Disaster waiting to happen. IMO if you don't alreay have all these cans I would reccomend spending your money on a single wetdry with a good sized pump for turn over. Or set up the diff cans for different duty. one for bio one for mech. Maybe two for bio. one for mech.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I put all the crap in one corner.
75 Gallon , fluval 304 and 404.
From right to left in my 75 I have2 fluval intakes, 2 fluval outs(blowing to left side of the tank) and then my heater. You can toss up some driftwood/grow some plants to hide the stuff from front of the tank...


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

The best water circulation goes like this.

The output (suction) pipes should be placed in the lower back corners of the tank. So you need two pipes for this.
The input (pressure) pipe or pipes can be placed near the surface and back glass facing forward.

Harry


----------

